# Joining Toastmasters



## Westside81 (Jul 22, 2006)

I know this sounds strange, but I'm thinking of joining toastmasters to help me get over my fear of public speaking and my fear of talking in front of people. I also think it will help with my social anxiety. Has anyone here ever tried Toastmasters? I think I remember a couple of months ago reading on here that someone joined a toastmasters club and it helped them with their SA.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I think there is another member on here who is still in Toastmasters. For me, it's all in the preparation.
This is still a triumph, so it gets the boogies!

:boogie :boogie :boogie


----------



## dora (Apr 21, 2006)

Westside81
I have all those - public speaking fear, social anxiety etc. And I joined toastmasters 2 months back. It certainly has helped me . Usually I don't talk to any strangers, now a days I have been improving. 2 weeks back I even voluntarily started a conversion with a new comer . Its a pretty big improvement for me. Other that I get to speak in front of people. Although facing it is not very pleasant, I did get lot of nice feedbacks from others, which boosted my confidence level. It will take some time, but I think I will get better , conquer this SA.


----------



## IndigoGirl (Aug 13, 2006)

Good Luck!


----------



## tomcoldaba (Jul 1, 2007)

:nw


----------



## Labyssum (May 4, 2007)

What the hell is this Toastmasters thing?! :wtf


----------



## tomcoldaba (Jul 1, 2007)

It is an organization where you go to improve your public speaking and leadership skills. They have clubs around the world. The membership fee is around $ 35 for 6 month membership. I am a member of 3 clubs. In 6 months, my social anxiety is very low. I struggle with anxiety when dealing with authority figures but I have no issue with speaking up at meetings, presenting slides at meetings. No physical symptoms such as sweating, shaky voice, pounding heart and wobbly feet.

To get more information, go to http://www.toastmasters.org to find the club nearest you.

If you have further questions, please pm me.


----------



## Lisa (Jul 8, 2006)

If you search a bit you will find lots of previous threads about toastmasters. It has helped lots of people. :yes


----------



## tomcoldaba (Jul 1, 2007)

Toastmasters has helped me immensely. That is why, I am looking up old threads and reactiving them in the hope that it will inspire new members on this forum. It is not the only way to overcome SA but it is one of the cheapest way of overcoming some aspects of SA. It beats being a recluse.


----------



## Lisa (Jul 8, 2006)

tomcoldaba said:


> Toastmasters has helped me immensely. That is why, I am looking up old threads and reactiving them in the hope that it will inspire new members on this forum. It is not the only way to overcome SA but it is one of the cheapest way of overcoming some aspects of SA. It beats being a recluse.


You were the man I was thinking of!  What was that thread were you wrote about ticking off lots of things from the Liebowitz scale by attending toastmasters?


----------



## tomcoldaba (Jul 1, 2007)

Just bumping up this thread.


----------



## static.unknown (Aug 17, 2008)

I actually attended a toastmaster's meeting this last week. It went pretty good. I may end up joining. The only problem I had with the group I was in is that everyone was outside of my age group. As in, I am in my 20s and everyone else there was 50+. But, that's not so bad since the age of the people doesn't matter for practicing public speaking.


----------



## tomcoldaba (Jul 1, 2007)

static.unknown said:


> I actually attended a toastmaster's meeting this last week. It went pretty good. I may end up joining. The only problem I had with the group I was in is that everyone was outside of my age group. As in, I am in my 20s and everyone else there was 50+. But, that's not so bad since the age of the people doesn't matter for practicing public speaking.


People in their 50+ are tolerant of your SA than twenty something. Here is a chance to improve your social skills so that you can hang out with your age group. Toastmasters beats being home alone.


----------

